# Showing a profit makes this even worse



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I did this very little, managed close to $4200 in 3 months but not nearly enough miles to offset. I have $2500 or so left to pay taxes on and it makes this seem even worse (25%) bracket. $750 was from bonuses.

2600 miles driven
$55 business license
Maybe tether I used only for driving $20 X 3


Nothing left to write off.

Maybe I made minimum wage ...haha while driving my vehicle.
I'm wondering am I doing better because I don't have so many dead miles like many here with no profit or worse because the tax expense.

Uber on


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

What platform do you drive? It can't be X! No way you made 5k Net and only drove 1600 miles! (Unless you aren't counting DEAD miles...and you can and SHOULD count those too!)
As it stands now....you earned over $3 per mile. No way.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Good catch fixed 2600 miles, net $4200 not $5k . i drive xl, but also do X. I also had my better nights doing surge only.
I Uber miles where I made $2o00 768 miles. My dead and lyft miles put me at 2600.

I'm showing $1.30 profit per mile after uber fees and .57 expense. Maybe the way I was doing this makes sense ( or I'm a sucker and worse because I'm paying taxes on the earnings)... My tax rate on the $ may be the problem.


----------



## Hecticlife302 (Dec 1, 2015)

The tax option bottom is gone I can't find it how I'm I supposed to check and do taxes???


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

They screwed up and took it away, may be back soon.


----------



## Hecticlife302 (Dec 1, 2015)

Wtf I'm trying get my return this assholes ****in up smh


----------



## Hecticlife302 (Dec 1, 2015)

Would I get a email when ready or I have to check myself?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Check yourself Uber is shit.


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

Skinny1 said:


> Good catch fixed 2600 miles, net $4200 not $5k . i drive xl, but also do X. I also had my better nights doing surge only.
> I Uber miles where I made $2o00 768 miles. My dead and lyft miles put me at 2600.
> 
> I'm showing $1.30 profit per mile after uber fees and .57 expense. Maybe the way I was doing this makes sense ( or I'm a sucker and worse because I'm paying taxes on the earnings)... My tax rate on the $ may be the problem.


What market you're in to have $2-3 per mile? And what's your secret?


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Xl....my most profitable nights were surge. Seattle market, btw those days are long gone roads are flooded since New Years with drivers .... XL especially.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

UBER wanted to make sure they were on the top of the hill when it comes to being the worst company ever, so the data breach was a good play on their part.


----------



## munchees (Feb 2, 2016)

Skinny1 said:


> I did this very little, managed close to $4200 in 3 months but not nearly enough miles to offset. I have $2500 or so left to pay taxes on and it makes this seem even worse (25%) bracket. $750 was from bonuses.
> 
> 2600 miles driven
> $55 business license
> ...


Sorry new to filing taxes here, but did you also factor in the standard deduction and personal exemption for your taxes?


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

munchees said:


> Sorry new to filing taxes here, but did you also factor in the standard deduction and personal exemption for your taxes?


Yes the uber is just a bit extra on our family filing.


----------



## Ontheside (Feb 23, 2016)

Do most of you guys file your own tax return? Curious if there are any suggested sources to advise and help me with taxes this year.


----------



## munchees (Feb 2, 2016)

Skinny1 said:


> Yes the uber is just a bit extra on our family filing.


Oh okay. So are you mostly concerned about the self employment tax or the income tax, or both? Sorry, still new to taxes and just trying to understand what your concern here is.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Suggest you scan the thread titles in this taxes forum. A lot to read in all the threads, but some helpful info is available.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

munchees said:


> Sorry new to filing taxes here, but did you also factor in the standard deduction and personal exemption for your taxes?


Self employment income profit and loss is figured on Schedule C, before your personal exemption, standard deduction or Schedule A deductions are calculated. TurboTax and other software will guide you through it, but you need to make sure the program has Schedule C.


----------



## munchees (Feb 2, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Suggest you scan the thread titles in this taxes forum. A lot to read in all the threads, but some helpful info is available.


Oh very interesting. Yes, I plan to purchase TurboTax when I file my taxes for next year and will make sure it has Schedule C on it. Looking forward to it.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Ontheside said:


> Do most of you guys file your own tax return? Curious if there are any suggested sources to advise and help me with taxes this year.


Most do. If you do need help, be sure to check out the thread in my signature or message me for more details - I would be happy to help.


----------

